# Peavey Classic 50 vs Fender Hot Rod Deville



## barrist (Jan 28, 2007)

Hey i'm lookin on behalf of our guitarist for a new amp.. he's been playing through an underwhelming solid state marshall combo for the past few years, and i think he's ready to go all-tube 

We play sort of a straightforward rock music.. i hate picking genre's but i guess it would be 'indie rock'?

He's sort of had his eye on these two models. I had a peavey classic 30 and loved the sound. I think the peavey classic 50 would be a great choice, but there are some devilles on sale locally and they seem alright too. 

Thanks in advance.

he plays an MIM Fender HSS strat


----------



## barrist (Jan 28, 2007)

Oh yeah he is our rhythm guitarist as well.


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

The strong point of the Peavey Classic amps is their gain channel. It runs EL84's and has a nice crunchy gain channel. It has a good clean channel, but the Deville is stronger in the clean department. As most Fender amps are.

They are both great amps, but he should try both and see which he prefers.


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

You might want to try out the Traynor's too. The YCV40WR or the YCV50Blue, depending on what "voicing" you would like, american or british. Great amps. With extension cabs, they would give those 2 amps you mentioned a run for their money.


----------



## barrist (Jan 28, 2007)

Chito said:


> You might want to try out the Traynor's too. The YCV40WR or the YCV50Blue, depending on what "voicing" you would like, american or british. Great amps. With extension cabs, they would give those 2 amps you mentioned a run for their money.


Hey thanks, do any stores carry them locally (ottawa)?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Long and McQuade has them.


----------



## barrist (Jan 28, 2007)

Do you recall the price they sold them at?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Not sure. I got my YCV Blue used but should be around the $700 range for a brand new combo.


----------



## barrist (Jan 28, 2007)

Chito said:


> Not sure. I got my YCV Blue used but should be around the $700 range for a brand new combo.


cool thanks alot!

will check em out

btw, anywhere besides here, Kijiji, Usedottawa, or theottawamusician to look for gear classifieds that you know of?


----------



## Chito (Feb 17, 2006)

Just the ones you mentioned. I think there's a lot of gear going around that if you wait long enough you can get good deals. Best ones I've seen around the area is right here at GuitarsCanada. :food-smiley-004:


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

barrist said:


> cool thanks alot!
> 
> will check em out
> 
> btw, anywhere besides here, Kijiji, Usedottawa, or theottawamusician to look for gear classifieds that you know of?


Craigslist has an Ottawa section.

I don't think you'd have much problem finding either a Traynor YCV or a Peavey Classic used. They are both great amps, but for some reason there are always a lot of them available used. And the resell value on them is pretty brutal so as a buyer you can find some great deals.


----------



## barrist (Jan 28, 2007)

thanks for the replies..

is the hot rod deluxe basically a deville but with only one 12" speaker? I knwo there's probably differences in power supply, but is it gonna be the same type of sound?

thanks


----------



## torndownunit (May 14, 2006)

barrist said:


> thanks for the replies..
> 
> is the hot rod deluxe basically a deville but with only one 12" speaker? I knwo there's probably differences in power supply, but is it gonna be the same type of sound?
> 
> thanks


The Hot Rod Deluxe has a nice clean channel, but a pretty bad gain channel.

It's a super loud amp, in a fairly small package though which can make it a good choice.


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

barrist said:


> thanks for the replies..
> 
> is the hot rod deluxe basically a deville but with only one 12" speaker? I knwo there's probably differences in power supply, but is it gonna be the same type of sound?
> 
> thanks


Yes, more or less. The HRDx comes biased a bit cold from the factory, and can be tweaked by heating up the power tubes (And replacing them with more robust 6L6GC's).

There is a great site on the Deluxe/DeVille line.

http://studentweb.eku.edu/justin_holton/

One last thing: Hot Rod Deluxe and Blues Deluxe amps, although similar, ARE NOT the same amp!


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

torndownunit said:


> The Hot Rod Deluxe has a nice clean channel, but a pretty bad gain channel.
> 
> It's a super loud amp, in a fairly small package though which can make it a good choice.


I would agree with torndownunit on this one. I owned one for about 3 years and just sold it. The clean channel is actually pretty nice on these amps and if you dont mind getting your "dirt" from a pedal, they're great. I never tried an overdrive/distortion pedal which didnt sound good through this amp. The gain channel was pretty crappy. I ended up using the gain channel as a boosted clean channel to get more volume for solos.


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

I recently had the pleasure of playing a reissue Deville with 4-10's.It was a geat clean sounding amp,but the distortion channel sucks bigtime! The amp is similar to the hotrod deluxe but has higher voltages and pushes the power tubes pretty hard to get 60 watts output.the distortion is the same as the HRD.BAD!!!

The peavey classic 50 is a very nice amp for the price but it is heavy.Nice crunchy distortion.
Both these amps are ok in their stock form,but as mandocaster said,the HRD bias is cold and the Deville is higher voltage.
I prefer the Deville overall,but loose the distortion.YUCK!

www.claramps.com

[email protected]


----------



## mandocaster (Jan 11, 2007)

Of course, having been indoctrinated by a V-Verb recently, most of this is a moot arguement.....


----------



## Adicted to Tubes (Mar 5, 2006)

Thanks mandocaster!

www.claramps.com


----------



## barrist (Jan 28, 2007)

anyone have any experience with the traynor ycv40t (the 2x10 version of the custom valve)?

trying to choose between that and a local fender deville. i can get the traynor for 550, the deville for 625


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

barrist said:


> anyone have any experience with the traynor ycv40t (the 2x10 version of the custom valve)?
> trying to choose between that and a local fender deville. i can get the traynor for 550, the deville for 625


...the traynor just smokes the fenders, in pretty much every respect.

-dh


----------



## barrist (Jan 28, 2007)

david henman said:


> ...the traynor just smokes the fenders, in pretty much every respect.
> 
> -dh



thanks for the reply. is there any situation you would favour the fender in? from what ive read so far, is that the fender will always take the edge in terms of clean, but will not sound as good on the gain channel. That being said, I also hear the fenders complement effects pedals quite well.


----------

